# My starter group, a lot of work to be done.



## The-Church-Mouse (Jun 4, 2012)

Apologies for poor quality pics but the camera is not the best.

One of my girls, I am fairly sure that she is a blue Tan satin :?: , a very placid girl. Her name is Skittles. All mice named by the bairn :roll: 

































Next up is a Black & Tan girl named Pork pie.

















And you can see from that pic a glimpse of the Male Mr Jingles. I have been informed his colouration term is classed as Pied Dove Tan.

























And a bunch of babies, quite a selection. Pretty sure there is an Ivory Satin or two, that's if my girl is deff a Satin of course.

































This is what I have started with, some work needs doing which I am looking forward to, however I am not afraid to chop and change my plans upon the advice that I can receive via the forum. Any thoughts from anyone ? Am I fighting a losing battle before I begin or do I have something to work with here ? All comments and advice much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

You have some lovely mice! I love tan =D Yes you have some ivory satin babies in there! And I do believe skittles is satin =) I think I see a dove satin in picture one. Third from the left at the top.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a pied dove tan too and although he is slightly darker than Mr. Jingles they do look so very similar! I had to do a double take when I saw that last photo of him!


----------



## The-Church-Mouse (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. So I can safely say that she is deff a Satin now  The pictures are not the best as I said and it is not so easy to show the sheen but she is very metallic like. As with the Dove little ones there is a couple of those bouncing around the nursery so hopefully once I am sure on the sexing (It's been a long time) :? I may just have a little project on my hands  Thank's for your help.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

what a gorgeous group to be starting out with, defo some satins there.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

What a delightful baby pile! Your mice are a great starting group - they have nicely balanced features and type. I particularly like Pork Pie.

What fantastic names! :lol: I can definitely see the influence of a bairn there... they call them as they see them.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

What is it you're breeding for? Type? Assorted and interesting colors?


----------



## The-Church-Mouse (Jun 4, 2012)

I think first and foremost I should be concentrating on colour, I would really like to improve black/tan & Dove/tan. Whilst I concentrate on improving colours I am sure or at least hope that I will have learnt a lot more with regards improving type. Obviously I will be culling as I go and much smaller litters will be raised so I will hopefully be going in the right direction there. As mentioned in a previous post, I am here to learn from more knowledgeable folk and will certainly take on board anything and everything that is advised.


----------

